# Lawn Chairs



## TxBuilder (Mar 30, 2010)

Lawn Chairs


----------



## funetical (Mar 30, 2010)

I saw that some where else. Funny. I think it's a real product.


----------



## mudmixer (Mar 30, 2010)

They certainly look better than the plastic lawn chairs hanging in the trees after Katrina, Rita and Ike hurricanes.

To bad the hurricanes were not nice to the ground cover in many places. AT least tornadoes carry them 5 or 10 miles away.

Dick


----------



## TxBuilder (Apr 6, 2010)

mudmixer said:


> They certainly look better than the plastic lawn chairs hanging in the trees after Katrina, Rita and Ike hurricanes.
> 
> To bad the hurricanes were not nice to the ground cover in many places. AT least tornadoes carry them 5 or 10 miles away.
> 
> Dick


Agreed. It bothered me that everyone in the south (me included) has the same set of outdoor furniture. I inherited mine.


----------

